# how DATRE you turn (childs name) against me! self serving *****!!!!!!!



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

this what i have to put up with from a narcissistic estranged, i have a whole email full, it is funny, i see what he is trying to do and i wont rise to it, my child is being asked to talk late in to the night past midnight she is only 5, i wont allow it.

I asked him a couple of days ago to skype with her, because she asked and she was excited but he wrote mails but never said he could skype, now it is all my fault, of course it is not.

he told me he got no mail, but i then proved it by resending with the date and time stamp and the fact he replied as well, with no return comment on the invite to skype, see normally he would gas light by phone or talking now i only communicate through email it is coming thick and fast, and i can prove it is not true.

by the way he is not working and he has nothing to do all day as he lives with his sister and family.

I personally can't be bothered to read it all it is all way over the top.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I have done nothing but nurture contact for him in even putting him up in my home.

I am so clear on the behaviour now i see every thing he tries to do to me, he is portraying his fears and emotions that he feels on to me. He is vengeful and spiteful, why? The only thing i ever did to him was question his behaviour towards me, never got an answer as he would never discuss emotions or feelings or anything that i wanted to for that matter, if i broached a subject he would walk away as in silent treatment or threaten to leave, i was to forgive anything he did without question and just move on.

See i have another ex and we have children and not once have we had contact issues over our children, or any issues to child care we share, our son is very ill but still undiagnosed, we are certain it endocrine in light of my family history, never once have we argued, we do our best for him.

When you read about Narcissistic behaviour you sit there thinking well did i do that or am i like that, i think we all have some N traits as in self preservation, but real N's take it to another level.

When ever i put boundaries in place for my estranged he moves the goal post or blames me in some way.

I thank god for the oncologist that has told him he can't have disability and has to go back to work. thankyou, thankyou thankyou.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry you're going through this, CWL - I know what the crazy-making can do... It's a really good idea to restrict communication to emails... Very smart! 

Hoping things get better soon!! (Hugs) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow... He's a bit off if he wants to talk to his 5yr old child at midnight.

I can see some hesitation about thinking email is a legitimate contact between your daughter and her father. I've never heard of a 5 year old having her own email accont. Would not be safe from a parenting aspect. And for his part, he has no knowledge if she got the emails & was responding, or if You were just responding & saying that you read her the email...etc, etc. 

I do think that he needs voice/voice contact. (or face/face preferably if they live close enough).. But expecting it at midnight is unreasonable. --- Of course, that's if extenuating circumstances calls for the father to have joint custody.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

It was to my email he sent abusive mail, he has made our lil one an email addy, i haven't a clue what user name or where it is though. Nothing i can do about that.

He lives 5,000 miles a way which has always been his choice and he had no ties to hold him up he was single and no other children, no home, money as he is and was bankrupt and heading that way again. 

YinPrincess crazy making at it's worse, but i now see it, the realisation though of what has happen to me, it is like a new dawn when the sun rises for the beginning of the day.

He is trying to use me for supply through our 5 year old, making a drama from nothing to get me to explain my self and bow to his will, example is i purchased my lil ones bikes from my own funds and i briefly said i was getting them bikes, big mistake he complained incessantly , but it is nothing to do with his finances.

i don't even want email contact, what i want is for him to leave me alone.

So i have given him my ex's number and if he has issues he is happy for him to ring him   

Narcissism - Understanding Narcissism & Abusive Relationships : Melanie Tonia Evans


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Continue to stand your ground!


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Sorry you're going through this, CWL - I know what the crazy-making can do... It's a really good idea to restrict communication to emails... Very smart!
> 
> Hoping things get better soon!! (Hugs)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Terribly sorry you have to put up with that from an ex. What a nightmare!


----------

